

Dear Mark Zuckerberg (Re: Facebook Phone) - colinsidoti
http://colinsidoti.com/2011/11/dear-mark-zuckerberg-re-facebook-phone/

======
kmax12
great points. especially "I don’t want to worry about my friends changing
their phone number, and creating a Facebook group asking for numbers. We can
do better than that."

